# What’s up with this?!



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 15, 2021)

My newest bun decided it was a good idea to pee outside of the litter box today so I have to clean his pen thoroughly, he usually gets in the way while I do this so I usually move him, but today he also thought it was a good idea to sit in the pee. Because his feet are all gross from sitting in the pee I had to put him in Dune’s cage today, and they are both a bit confused


----------

